# SOS Kinderdorf verweigert Werbung auf Gamerseite



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Auf Bam-Stevinho.de entdeckt und "leicht schockiert" bringe ich es nun zu Euch.



> Vor kurzem hat die Internetseite Gamersunity ein Hilfsangebot an die Organisation SOS-Kinderdorf e.V gestellt. Das Angebot wurde nun offiziell abgelehnt. Grund ist nach Angaben das schlechte Image, was die Spielebranche betrifft.
> _
> Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die dem Nutzer Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle Gewalt gegenüber realistischen Abbildern von Menschen auszuüben. Diese Spiele enthalten massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung – auf vielfältige Weise mit Gewalt in Kontakt kommen können. Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein._
> 
> ...



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen Sprachlos. Was wird noch kommen, ausser unter Druck abgesagte ESports Events und verweigerte Spenden?

/discuss


----------



## Rethelion (30. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen die haben anscheinend genügend Geld und folglich brauchen sie auch keine Spenden mehr.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Juli 2009)

Tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen: Heutzutage lässt man sich wohl lieber von der Mafia unterstützen, als von den bösen Gamern…

ah ja...


----------



## Naarg (30. Juli 2009)

Dann sollte man das Geld doch in einen Spendenfond stecken, dessen Ziel es ist die Gesellschaftliche akzeptanz von Gamern zu erhöhen =) Alternativ kann man davon auch Bier kaufen, Bier ist immer gut.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

Schon ein wenig merkwürdig... da muss es ja eigentlich einen grösseren Hintergrund geben als die paar Worte.

Die nehmen ja auch Spenden von der Industrie an, völlig gleich was die herstellen. 

Aber, zumindest verstehe ich den Beweggrund in sofern, als das man der in ihren Augen verruchten Computerspielebranche keine Ebene zur Verfügung stellen will auf der sie sich profilieren kann. Ob es Sinn macht? Eher nicht.

Den Kindern um die sie sich kümmern dürften Computerspiele als letztes interessieren.


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere aus einem Gespräch, das sich aufgrund dieser Meldung seites SOS Kinderdorf bei mir in der Arbeit entwickelt hat:

"Wir wollen euer Blutgeld nicht, ihr Psychos!" hätten sie auch schreiben können.


Irgendwie werden die Aktionen gegen die Spielergemeinde immer überspitzter. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen wie das in 5 Jahren aussieht, wenn das so weiter geht....



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen: Heutzutage lässt man sich wohl lieber von der Mafia unterstützen, als von den bösen Gamern…
> 
> ah ja...



Klingt recht komisch der Satz, das stimmt.
Denke er zielt damit eher drauf ab, das wir der Buh-Mann sind und die wohl eher Geld von der Mafia nehmen würden, als auch nur irgendwie mit uns in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden die Aktionen gegen die Spielergemeinde immer überspitzter. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen wie das in 5 Jahren aussieht, wenn das so weiter geht...


Was soll sich da ändern? Wir sindern immernoch der Schmutz unserer Gesellschaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jetzt grade keine Lust, mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumzuhantieren, deshalb schreibe ich einfach mal meine Gedanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Laden mit Computerzubehör und davor hängt ein Schild, das sagt: "Gamer - nichts kaufen!". <.<


----------



## TheGui (30. Juli 2009)

omg... haha... ich weis net ob ich lachen oder wienen soll..

Jemand mitt dem Know-how und Geld  (Hm PC-Games?) sollten ma nen Großevent auf die beine stellen das die allgemeine Bevölkerung ma etwas aufklärt was die Gamerszene betrifft ^_^

muss ja net heisen das Gewaltshooter verharmlost werden.. von denen binn ich zwar kein fan,(Von Zensur aber noch deutlich weniger ) 
wenns ab [18] ist, sollten die Erziehungsberechtigten dafür sorgen das die Kids die Finger von lassen!


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2009)

Naja, dann scheinen sie ja unser Geld nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## Thront (30. Juli 2009)

über die kinderdörfer kann man sowieso geteilter meinung sein.


eine solche erklärung abzugeben finde ich persönlich absolut asozial.


----------



## marion9394 (30. Juli 2009)

hm schon scheiße...

wundert mich schon etwas, eigentlich sind das recht nette leute dort... habe mal für die gearbeitet :-/


----------



## Naarg (30. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt grade keine Lust, mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rumzuhantieren, deshalb schreibe ich einfach mal meine Gedanken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du meinst, wür müssen ab nächstem jahr einen roten Flecken hinten auf der Kleidung tragen, damit jeder Mensch vor unserer Menschenverachtenden Menschenverachtung gewarnt ist und einen großen Bogen um uns macht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du meinst, wür müssen ab nächstem jahr einen roten Flecken hinten auf der Kleidung tragen, damit jeder Mensch vor unserer Menschenverachtenden Menschenverachtung gewarnt ist und einen großen Bogen um uns macht?



Bildlich? Ja absolut.


----------



## Xelyna (30. Juli 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen die haben anscheinend genügend Geld und folglich brauchen sie auch keine Spenden mehr.



Du legst mir gerade sozusagen die Worte in den Mund..
Das erinnert mich an eine Situation, in der ein kleines Mädchen in der Fussgängerzone stand und gebettelt hat.. eine nette Dame hat ihr ein Brötchen schenken wollen, da man ja davon ausgeht dass jemand der kein Geld hat sich darüber freut.. das Mädchen hat das Brötchen in den Dreck geworfen und die Dame angepflaumt sie solle ihr gefälligst Geld geben... Menschen gibt es..


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Tja... ich bin froh ein psychopatischer menschenverachtender schwerst-pädokrimineller potentieller Amokläufer zu sein dessen Geld nichtmal gut genug ist und überhaupt total beschmutzt ist um als Spende angenommen zu werden...

Aber wenigstens habe ich nun eine Ausrede, wenn die Heinis mich wieder in der Fußgängerzone anquatschen und Geld wollen "Sorry, bin Gamer!"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens habe ich nun eine Ausrede, wenn die Heinis mich wieder in der Fußgängerzone anquatschen und Geld wollen "Sorry, bin Gamer!"



I lol'd in rl. Der ist gut. ;D


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Die Überschrift allein reicht bei mir schon um einen kurzen Würgereflex zu erzeugen, lese ich solche Gassenhauer doch sonst nur bei BILD.

Punkt 1: Das SOS Kinderdorf hat keine Spende abgelehnt, sondern das Angebot einer kostenlosen Bannerposition auf der angegebenen Seite. 
Punkt 2: Wo und in welchem Maße Organisationen Werbung betreiben ist allein ihre Sache, wenn es in ihren Ansichten einen krassen Unterschied zwischen möglichen Gewinnen und einem etwaigen Imageverlust gibt. 
Punkt 3: Die abgegebene Erklärung vom SOS Kinderdorf mag hanebüchen sein, die Reaktionen allein schon hier auf der ersten Seite lassen mich aber fragen, wie man die Gamercommunity bitte ernst nehmen soll, wenn deren einzige Antwort im Hochziehen der Sarkasmus/Ironie Firewall und dem Ausbuhen der vermeintlichen "nicht-PC" Gesellschaft besteht? 

So entsteht sicher kein wirksamer Diskurs über Pro/Contra.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So entsteht sicher kein wirksamer Diskurs über Pro/Contra.



Das steht hier sowieso nicht zur Debatte da hier sowieso niemand vom SOS Kinderdorf ist mit dem man diskutieren könnte...
Aber ich finde deine Argumentation "Die kann man nicht ernst nehmen also darf man sie ausgrenzen, beleidigen, verachten etc." auch nicht besonders Fruchtreich...

Und was ist bitte an Sarkasmus und Ironie in solch einer schon allein von sich aus Unwirklichen Situation so schlimm?
Wäre es dir lieber, wenn wir hier harte Worte fallen lassen würden?

Solange die Medien und die Politik UNS als Psychopathische schwer-pädokriminelle beinahe Amokläufer bezeichnen wird sich an diesem Image nichts ändern, da können wir uns auf den Kopf stellen und Lambada tanzen...


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das steht hier sowieso nicht zur Debatte da hier sowieso niemand vom SOS Kinderdorf ist mit dem man diskutieren könnte...
> Aber ich finde deine Argumentation "Die kann man nicht ernst nehmen also darf man sie ausgrenzen, beleidigen, verachten etc." auch nicht besonders Fruchtreich...



Was wohl auch daran liegen mag, dass ich von der Masse, also gut 80%, der User noch nie einen vernünftigen Beitrag zum Thema gelesen habe. Und ganz ehrlich, würdest du jemanden ernst nehmen der bei einer These als Gegenargument nur "Lol, du Noob, keine Ahnung vom Game" vorbringt? Ich nicht.



Selor schrieb:


> Und was ist bitte an Sarkasmus und Ironie in solch einer schon allein von sich aus Unwirklichen Situation so schlimm?
> Wäre es dir lieber, wenn wir hier harte Worte fallen lassen würden?



Wenn dahinter wenigstens Substanz wäre, aber hier nutzen das doch die meisten nur zum Selbstzweck, sich nicht anständig mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Da gebe ich dir also Recht, da könnte man genauso gut ausfallend werden. Zielt dann letztlich aufs gleiche hinaus.



Selor schrieb:


> Solange die Medien und die Politik UNS als Psychopathische schwer-pädokriminelle beinahe Amokläufer bezeichnen wird sich an diesem Image nichts ändern, da können wir uns auf den Kopf stellen und Lambada tanzen...



Wenn man ihnen genügend Negativbeispiele vorbringt, sehe ich da in Zukunft wirklich keine Änderung. Eben weil die Diskussion doch so emtionalgeführt wird, sollte man als Angegriffener umso sachlicher argumentieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was wohl auch daran liegen mag, dass ich von der Masse, also gut 80%, der User noch nie einen vernünftigen Beitrag zum Thema gelesen habe. Und ganz ehrlich, würdest du jemanden ernst nehmen der bei einer These als Gegenargument nur "Lol, du Noob, keine Ahnung vom Game" vorbringt? Ich nicht.



Achso... also deshalb ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man uns ALLE als Menschenverachtende Monster hinstellt?


Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das es absolut KEINE wirkliche Negativbeispiele gibt? Nur die 2-3 Amokläufe die "Angeblich" von PC Games herrühren?
Denen da oben ist es SCHEIß egal ob es wirklich Negativbeispiele gibt, solange sie den verdammten Pöbel mit irgendwelchen Schauergeschichten zum fürchten bringen, unsinnige gesetze "dagegen" abschließen und sie sich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen können und die Wähler ihnen aufgrund ihres "Engagement" zulaufen wie nichts wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso... also deshalb ist es auch vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn man uns ALLE als Menschenverachtende Monster hinstellt?



Wenn ich hier so lese, welchen Eindruck die Community von der strunzdummen und unwissenden Gesellschaft hat
.
.
.
ja.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so lese, welchen Eindruck die Community von der strunzdummen und unwissenden Gesellschaft hat
> .
> .
> .
> ja.



Dann ist ja alles geklärt... 
Darf ich dann nach deiner Argumentation auch alle Türken als Scheiß Kanaken beschimpfen, weil sich ein zwei in meiner Nachbarschaft daneben benehmen bzw nicht "Politiker-Konform" benehmen? Sie öffentlich allesamt ächten? Ihnen ihre Veranstaltungen verbieten etc. etc.?


----------



## Harika (30. Juli 2009)

Die Argumentation der Organisation der SOS-Kinderdörfern macht durchaus Sinn. Immerhin sind auf der Homepage von Gamersuntity hauptsächlich Spiele für ältere Kinder zu finden. Die meisten Spiele dort sind für Kinder die durch diese Organisation gefördert werden nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn sich hier die GamerCommunity nun aufregt dass man wieder mal auf sie einprügelt, liegt das in ihrer Schuld da der Fall von Ihnen an die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt wurde, zudem ohne auch nur kurz darüber nachzudenken warum dies abgelehnt wurde. Dies ist ein Achtung Feuer Rufen wo keines ist, man stellt sich hier als unschuldiges Opfer dar das wieder für all das Böse in der Welt leiden muss obwohl es doch gar nichts damit zu tun hat.  
Auch wenn es ein ehrbares Zeichen ist zu Spenden ist Annahme jeglicher Spende/Unterstützung von jeder Institution nicht sinnvoll da andere weit potentere Partner dadurch vergrault werden könnten. Interesant wäre die Reaktion ob eine Sims-Fanseite das selbe Ergebnis bekäme, geht man von der Argumentation der SOS-Kinderdörfer aus wohl nicht.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

Die wollten dennen auch keine Spiele geben sondern Geld -.-'


Bald müssen Gamer mitRasseln durch die Straßen laufen wi Anno 1200 die Leprakranken >.<

Deutschland ist schon ein Miststaat -.-'


Und da kann jetz was weiß ich wer kommen meine meinen bleibt Deutschland ist schei**


Und das nicht nur wegen der Sache mit den Amokläufen die immer auf die Spiele abgewälzt werden -.-

Andere Probleme gibts ja in der Achso herrlichen Republik nicht....nääää





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles geklärt...
> Darf ich dann nach deiner Argumentation auch alle Türken als Scheiß Kanaken beschimpfen, weil sich ein zwei in meiner Nachbarschaft daneben benehmen bzw nicht "Politiker-Konform" benehmen? Sie öffentlich allesamt ächten? Ihnen ihre Veranstaltungen verbieten etc. etc.?



Da du nach deiner Argumentation auch alle, die nicht uneingeschränkt für Computerspiele sind bzw. jene die auch nur kleinste Zusammenhänge sehen, als willfähriges und von Medien gelenkte Idioten bezeichnest, darfst du das. 

Außerdem tust du gerade so, als ob Computerspieler bereits eine verfolgte Minderheit sind, denen man jegliches Recht auf Existenz abspricht. Meines Wissens nach wurden bis jetzt exakt zwei (oder waren es drei?) Lan-Parties mit der Behauptung abgesagt, dass man keine Plattform für Spiele mit gewaltverherrlichenden Inhalten sein möchte. Ich für meinen Teil kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal wegen meiner Computerspiele auf offener Straße bespuckt wurde. Vermutlich wird das auch ähnlich oft passieren, wie ein Amoklauf an Schulen durch übermäßiges CS zocken.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Juli 2009)

> Außerdem tust du gerade so, als ob Computerspieler bereits eine verfolgte Minderheit sind, denen man jegliches Recht auf Existenz abspricht.




Soweit kommts wahrscheinlich auch noch.... bei den Typen da ganz oben weiß man das nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da du nach deiner Argumentation auch alle, die nicht uneingeschränkt für Computerspiele sind bzw. jene die auch nur kleinste Zusammenhänge sehen, als willfähriges und von Medien gelenkte Idioten bezeichnest, darfst du das.
> 
> Außerdem tust du gerade so, als ob Computerspieler bereits eine verfolgte Minderheit sind, denen man jegliches Recht auf Existenz abspricht. Meines Wissens nach wurden bis jetzt exakt zwei (oder waren es drei?) Lan-Parties mit der Behauptung abgesagt, dass man keine Plattform für Spiele mit gewaltverherrlichenden Inhalten sein möchte. Ich für meinen Teil kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal wegen meiner Computerspiele auf offener Straße bespuckt wurde. Vermutlich wird das auch ähnlich oft passieren, wie ein Amoklauf an Schulen durch übermäßiges CS zocken.



Moment nur weil dir was nicht passiert heißt es gleich das es sowas nicht gibt oder was?
Und man bezeichnet uns öffentlich als gefährliche psychopathen bzw. macht uns alle zu kriminellen und möglichen Amokläufern und stellt uns mit voller Absicht auf eine Stufe mit verdammten Kinderfickern...

Ziehs dir mal rein, geh in die Stadt und kauf ein Spiel was nur annährend nach "Killerspiel" aussieht und benutze keine Tüte oder sonstwas zum Transport und zieh dir dann mal die Blicke rein...

Das man wirklich noch da sitzt und weiß machen will es sei ja alles nur Übertreibung und überhaupt garnicht so schlimm... pff...

Solange die Politik vom verdammten Pöbel abhängt wird es IMMER jemanden als Sündenbock geben der Ausgegrenzt, Vorverurteilt, schlecht gemacht und öffentlich von Politikern und Medien denunziert wird, DAS ist verdammtnochmal das Grundkonstrukt der Demokratie und wenn du das abstreitest hast du diese Staatsform keineswegs verstanden! 
Es wird sich solange an dieser Anti-Gamer Haltung und generellen Kriminalisierung und Diskriminierung von PC-Usern und Gamern nichts ändern wie sich Stimmen damit fangen lassen!


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Außerdem tust du gerade so, als ob Computerspieler bereits eine verfolgte Minderheit sind, denen man jegliches Recht auf Existenz abspricht.


Das ist vll. etwas überspitz dargestellt, aber wie du selbst gesagt hast, eine harmlose Veranstaltung (LAN-Party) wird nach der anderen abgesagt, weil die Leute sich nicht mit Leuten, die Killerspiele spielen, abgeben wollen. 

Ich will damit sagen, wenn das weiter von dem Medien in dieser Richtung verfolgt wird, wird die Bevölkerung regelrecht aufgehetzt.
Das ganze wird von der Politik natürlich sofort aufgegriffen, weil die Politiker Wählerstimmen riechen.
Und ein Actionspielverbot (wie auch immer das geplant ist; da ich Österreicher bin, weiß ich nicht was da wirklich drüben bei euch abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist der erste Schritt in Richtung Diskriminierung. Und das ist niemals gut.

Um auch einen von den "lustigen Vergleichen" zu bringen: Killerspiele töten so viele Menschen, wie Bleistifte Rechtschreibfehler machen...

Ich denke, ein wenig Aufklärung in den Schulen (vll ähnlich angesetzt wie die Sexualkunde in der Volksschule?) und auch Aufklärung für die Eltern (eventuell auch härtere Kontrollen gegen das Missachten von Altersbeschränkungen) in Zusammenhang mit einer Änderung im Waffengesetz (muss ja nicht unbedingt schärfer sein, eine bessere Kontrolle bei der Aufbewahrung) wäre da schon eher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Dass das so wie von mir beschrieben nicht sofort realisierbar ist, ist mir schon klar (vll. ist es auch gar ned realisierbar, aber Gesetzte entwerfen ist auch nicht mein Job).



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal wegen meiner Computerspiele auf offener Straße bespuckt wurde. Vermutlich wird das auch ähnlich oft passieren, wie ein Amoklauf an Schulen durch übermäßiges CS zocken.


Aber genau das sagen (zumindest bei uns herüben) die Medien....


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dalai (30. Juli 2009)

Noxiel hat recht:
Aus Marketinggründen lehnt SOS Kinderdorf das Anegebot von Bannerwerbung ab, weil sie gegen Killerspiele sind. Der Zweck von SOS Kinderdorf ist es, den Kindern zu helfen, nicht sie zu Gewalt oder Isolation zu bringen, was sie von Killerspielen behaupten. Das ist die Meinung der Verantwortlichen, sie würden wahrscheinlich ebenso wenig so ein Angebot eines Waffenherstellers oder Zigarettenherstellers annehmen. Reine Spenden würden sie eher annehmen, vielleicht ist es ihnen ja egal woher das Geld kommt. 

Wenn man die genaue Situation anschaut, stimmt auch der Titel nicht, ein Angebot für Bannerwerbung ist ja keine Spende. Ausserdem, ist eine Seite für Computerspiele eine gute seite zum Spendenaufruf? Jetzt mal im Ernst, Gamer stehen nicht gerade dafür bekannt, geld übrig zu haben, ausserdem haben sie "sinnvollere" Arten ihr Geld auszugeben.

Ihr könnt ja gerne an Thomas Lacker eure Meinung sagen: Hier ist das Kontaktformular 

Übrigens geht es hier ums SOS Kinderdorf und nicht um die Diskriminierung der Gamer, die Diskussion könnte man Monatelang führen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2009)

Ist es den Armen Kindern nicht scheissegal, woher das geld stammt?
Leben ist wichtiger als Prinzipien


----------



## Lurock (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles geklärt...
> Darf ich dann nach deiner Argumentation auch alle Türken als Scheiß Kanaken beschimpfen, weil sich ein zwei in meiner Nachbarschaft daneben benehmen bzw nicht "Politiker-Konform" benehmen? Sie öffentlich allesamt ächten? Ihnen ihre Veranstaltungen verbieten etc. etc.?


Nein, darfst du nicht, du bist Deutscher.

Btt:
Ich würde sowieso nie spenden. Was hab ich davon wenn ich irgendwelchen Armen MEIN Geld gebe? Ich bin Gamer, ich hab kein Gewissen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (30. Juli 2009)

es ging NICHT um Geld! es ging um einen bannerplatz, und da kann ich SOS vollkommen verstehen, computerspiel + sos kinderdröfer = unpassend! gänge es um bares geld oder ähnliches hätte SOS sicherlich nicht nein gesagt.
vllt. auchmal die quellen durchlesen!

_"SOS-Kinderdörfer nehmen offenbar keine Unterstützung von Computerspieleseiten an. Das Spiele-Netzwerk Gamersunity wollte die SOS-Kinderdörfer mit Bannerwerbung unterstützen. "_

Somit hat Bam stevinho mal wieder schön tatsachen verdreht um der gamer gemeinde nen netten aufreger zu verpassen...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das es absolut KEINE wirkliche Negativbeispiele gibt? Nur die 2-3 Amokläufe die "Angeblich" von PC Games herrühren?


Nicht?
Ich les jedes mal wenn das Thema auf den Tisch kommt tausende Negativbeispiele. Dafür muss man nur in die Foren des ZDF o.ä. gehen.
So gemein es klingt, aber der durchschnittliche Gamer hat es bisher noch nicht geschafft, auf einer sachlichen, höflichen Ebene zu diskutieren, das sieht man wirklich an jeder Diskussion. Von daher kann man auch nicht sagen, dass so etwas von ungefähr kommt.

Natürlich, der Auslöser sind nicht die Computerspiele, die ganze heutige Jugend ist kackenaggressiv, niveaulos und ungebildet, aber gerade bei Gamern, deren Hobby attackiert wird, sticht das eben sehr hervor.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Habe mal die Überschrift, den Umständen entsprechend, geändert.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das Geld doch in einen Spendenfond stecken, dessen Ziel es ist die Gesellschaftliche akzeptanz von Gamern zu erhöhen =) Alternativ kann man davon auch Bier kaufen, Bier ist immer gut.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu der sache mit den spenden das find ich ziemlich arm von SOS kinderdorf... denen kanns doch egal sein von wo das geld kommt hauptsache die haben das geld um zu helfen


----------



## Harika (31. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> zu der sache mit den spenden das find ich ziemlich arm von SOS kinderdorf... denen kanns doch egal sein von wo das geld kommt hauptsache die haben das geld um zu helfen



Nein, es ist nicht egal woher das Geld kommt. Abgesehen davon geht es um Werbebanner.


----------



## Naarg (31. Juli 2009)

So, um mal meinen Sachlichen Standpunkt zu Schildern,

Ich finde, dass eine gerade Organisation wie SOS-Kinderdorf für Tolleranz stehen sollte. Gerade wenn so eine Gruppe wie Gamer, die doch keinen guten Ruf in der Gesellschaft haben anbieten, an einem solchen Projekt mit zu wirken sollte das doch begrüßt werden. Bei Großen Firmen ist es Gang und Gebe über solche und ähnliche Organisationen "Lobby zu machen" (Sich nach außen hin Positiv und Sozial darstellen) Warum sollte das ausgerechnet einer Gruppe wie den Spielern die eh schon schlecht da stehen die Möglichkeit verweigert werden, Ihr Image ein wenig zu verbessern? Auf der Gegenseite ist SOS Kinderdorf dumm das Geld abzulehnen. 
Es Hilft ja Menschen(Der eigendliche Sinn!), und man geht keinen Pakt mit dem Teufel ein. Viel mehr definiert sich die betreffende Gruppe ja nur durch Ihr Hobby. 
Es gibt viele Studien die Aussagen, dass Spiele Aggresiv machen, und negativen Einfluss auf die Spieler haben. Eben so viele Studien sagen aber auch, dass diese Aggressivitätssteigerung nicht von langer dauer (2 bis 15 Min) sind, und das Menschen mit gesundem sozialen Umfeld nicht negativ beeinflusst werden.  Nie ist ein Computerspiel alleine der Auslöser für eine Gewalttat gewesen. Immer war Mobbing, eine kaputte Familie und sogar meistens ein Schützenverein im Spiel. 
Auch das Argument mit dem Jugendschutz hinkt. Der deutsche Staat hat ein sehr hartes System welches, falls es greift, (hier tragen meisten die Händler schuld) Jungendliche und Kinder wirklich gut vor den negativen Einflüssen die ein Spiel bei zu jungen Menschen durchaus haben kann, schützen kann. 

SOS Kinderdorf sollte sich nicht um Ihre eigene gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz sorgen. Die hat diese Organisation auf jeden Fall, kein Mensch wird sich gegen Sie wenden, nur weil auch einige Computerspieler und Computerspielelobbyisten die (!guten!) Ziele der Organisation unterstützen. Auf der Gegenseite würde dieser Pakt auch zeigen, das wir gerne helfende und aktive Mitglieder dieser Gesellschaft sind, die nicht nur den ganzen Tag im Keller hocken und Bomben bauen.


(So nun sei noch gesagt, nach Müde kommt blöd, und ich bin gerade sehr Müde, deshalb kann ich mich so herrlich Sachlich drüber aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

auch wenn das SOS KD nicht direkt geld verweigert hat, hat es doch die chance aus der hand gegeben, geld zu bekommen. wer sagt denn das gamer nichts spenden? mann muss schon ein schiefes weltbild haben und zusätzlich noch verbohrt sein um auf die werbung zu verzichten. mit nem coolen spruch im banner, der auf die gamer abzielt hätte man bestimmt n paar euro zusammenbekommen.

aber prinzipienreiterei auf kosten der kinder, die da überhaupt nicht mitreden können, und das geld vielleicht wirklich brauchen ist unterste schublade.


edit: hab dem SOS-kinderdorf unter deren adresse mal mein unverständnis übermittelt. mal sehen ob sie stellung nehmen.


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

*Jemand mitt dem Know-how und Geld (Hm PC-Games?) sollten ma nen Großevent auf die beine stellen das die allgemeine Bevölkerung ma etwas aufklärt was die Gamerszene betrifft ^_^*



Ohja toll, dann werden wieder die NErds in der Presse gezeigt weil es medien wirksamer ist. Wir erinnern uns an die schönen  Reportagen über Spielesucht mit den Dicken Pickeligen WoW Spieler..... 


Ich glaube das der beste Weg das "abwarten" ist. Die nächste Generation steht in den Startlöchern, meine Eltern denken schon anders als ihre Eltern ( und meine sind mitte 50 ). Also werden wir in wenigen Jahren schon das Umdenken haben ( Falls die WoW und Co. Community nicht dauerhaften schaden hinterlässt in der öffentlichen Meinung ).

Ich für mein Teil sage mir: KK dann nicht. Also wird nicht mehr gespendet. ( Naja habe auch nur 2-3 mal was gespendet ).


----------



## Natar (31. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles geklärt...
> Darf ich dann nach deiner Argumentation auch alle Türken als Scheiß Kanaken beschimpfen, weil sich ein zwei in meiner Nachbarschaft daneben benehmen bzw nicht "Politiker-Konform" benehmen? Sie öffentlich allesamt ächten? Ihnen ihre Veranstaltungen verbieten etc. etc.?



jo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: b2t, finde es auch eine "frechheit", eine solche antwort zu geben und kann dem te zustimmen


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Ihr regt euch auf, dass der 'SOS Kinderdorf e.V.' keine Werbebanner von sich auf einer Internetseite sehen will wo es um Kriegsspiele geht? Also in dem auf spielerischer Weise genau das thematisiert wird, was die meisten der Kinder welche durch dem 'SOS Kinderdorf e.V.' betreut werden zu Waisen bzw. mittellos gemacht hat? Welches sie ein Leben lang traumatisieren wird?! Ich finde es grotesk das alle diesen Zusammenhang komplett überspielen. Nach dem Motto: _"Ist doch nur ein Spiel"_. Für Kinder welche durch Krieg ihre Familie verloren haben, ist es dies nunmal nicht. Aber das mögen die gut behüteten Kinder in Deutschland und der EU nicht verstehen wollen. Dazu muss man wohl mal dort gewesen sein, wo es mehr Probleme gibt als ein abgelehntes Werbebanner.

Offenbar können oder wollen die meisten hier die Kernaussage von Herrn Laker garnicht verstehen. Ich versuche es daher nochmals zu verdeutlichen:



> ""Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die dem Nutzer Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle *Gewalt* gegenüber realistischen *Abbildern von Menschen *auszuüben. Diese Spiele enthalten *massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen*, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. [...]
> 
> Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele - getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung - auf vielfältige Weise mit *Gewalt* in Kontakt kommen können. *Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein.""*



Es geht dabei also *nicht* um Computerspiele allgemein. Sonder explizit um *Kriegs*- und *Gewalt*spiele. Und ja, ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, dass der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. eine solche Haltung hat. Denn hingegen der Meinungen hier deutet das auf Konsequenz gegenüber deren Arbeit hin.

Ich finde es extremst erschreckend, wie einfach es ist eine ganze Masse an Menschen mit einem stümperhaften und irreführenden Bericht zu beeinflussen. Zwar mag ich das Sprichtwort: _"Die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert"_, aber so wie einige dies Sprichtwort hier auslegen war das sicherlich nicht gemeint.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

und dennoch bleibt es virtuell. ein spiel bei dem niemand zu schaden kommt. aber die diskussion ist schon 1000 mal geführt worden. schlimm, dass letztendlich kinder drunter leiden.

denn dadurch das weniger geld eingenommen wird, können vielleicht andere kinder (waisen) nicht dort betreut werden. und das nur weil irgendjemand der meinung ist dass spiele böse sind.


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Das ist genau das was ich meinte. *Du* als Person welche noch nie Krieg erleiden musste _(möge es so bleiben)_ siehst es als lustiges Spiel an. Als virtuell. Als soweit von der Wirklichkeit entfernt wie es nur geht. Aber Kinder welche mit ansehen mussten wie ihre Eltern und/oder Verwandten von bewaffneten Milizen getötet wurden ist es nunmal nicht virtuell. Nicht weit entfernt. Es ist unmittelbar und leider extreme Realität.

Du darfst das Verhalten des SOS Kinderdorf e.V. also nicht aus deiner Sicht sehen. Sondern aus Sicht einer Organisation welche fast ausschließlich in Kriegs- und Entwicklungsländern agiert. Dazu muss man allerdings auch mal ein wenig selbstkritisch gegenüber seinem Hobby sein und über den Tellerrand hinaus gucken.

Nur um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen. Stell dir folgendes Szenario vor: Ein Kind überlebt einen schweren Autounfall mit seinen Eltern. Die Eltern sterben dabei allerdings. Nun bist du der Psychologe dieses Kindes. Würdest du es an ein Computerspiel setzen, welches den Titel "Autobahn Raser 4" trägt? Ein für die Allgemeinheit komplett harmloses Spiel wird dieses Kind paralysieren. 

Und nein ich will damit nicht ausdrücken, dass der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. die Kinder Kriegsspiele spielen lässt. Aber ich denke hoffe, dass klar wurde wie ich es meinte.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

und die organisation sollte es mal aus sicht der kinder sehen, die waisen sind und nicht aufgenommen werden können weil kein platz mehr da sind. man könnte potentielle spender erreichen, die auch was gutes tun wollen. aber man tut es nicht, weil man nicht damit klarkommt, dass es leute gibt die am PC krieg spielen. sollen die waisenkinder doch sehen wie sie klarkommen.

das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

edit: ich wette ner grossspende von siemens über n paar hunderttausend würde man dankend annehmen. das würde bekanntgegeben werden und alle drüften sich feiern. dass siemens vor nicht allzulanger zeit RL-panzer hergestellt hat (bzw. anteile an den firmen hatte, die das getan haben) wär sicherlich egal.  

siemens war ein willkürliches (aber wahres) beispiel für hundert andere firmen.


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Was haben Panzer mit sinnloser Gewalt zu tun? Zumindest deutsche Panzer dienen der Verteidigung und der Stabilisierung von anderen Ländern. Auch würde sicherlich eine Geldspende von der Gamerseite dankend angenommen. Aber es geht hier nunmal nicht um Geldspenden sondern darum, dass der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. eine gewisse Partnerschaft mit einer Plattform eingehen sollte. Geldgeschenke sind einseitige Interessenbekundungen. Mal ganz davn abgesehen, dass nicht alle Spenden immer 100% zuzuordnen sind und man sich gegen Geldeingänge ohnehin schwer "wehren" kann. 

Wenn der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. nun aber seine Werbebanner offiziell platzieren lässt, drücken sie damit ebenfalls ihre Solidarität mit dem Gegenüber aus. Da beginnt dann auch die Unterscheidung. Denn einen Werbebanner auf Munition-, Waffen- oder Milizenhomepages wirst du nicht finden. Zumindest keine offiziellen.

PS.: Einen Werbebanner auf einer Gamerseite mit einer Hunderttausend Euro Spende von Siemens _(oder deinen anderen hundert Firmen)_ zu vergleichen ist ansich schon exrem surreal.


*Edit: *


> und die organisation sollte es mal aus sicht der kinder sehen, die waisen sind und nicht aufgenommen werden können weil kein platz mehr da sind. man könnte potentielle spender erreichen, die auch was gutes tun wollen. aber man tut es nicht, weil man nicht damit klarkommt, dass es leute gibt die am PC krieg spielen. sollen die waisenkinder doch sehen wie sie klarkommen.


Deiner Meinung nach soll der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. also egal wo, egal wie, kostenlose Werbung zulassen? Egal ob sie damit gegen ihre eigenen Überzeugungen agieren würden? Zum Glück tun sie das nicht. Das ginge ganz schnell nach hinten los. Denn du vergisst bei deiner Überlegung: Geld > alles, dass speziell das Image sehr elementar für Hilfsorganisationen  ist. Und wenn eine Hilfsorganisation als Geldgierung und ohne festen Standpunkt gilt, ist das kontraproduktiv.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was haben Panzer mit sinnloser Gewalt zu tun? Zumindest deutsche Panzer dienen der Verteidigung und der Stabilisierung von anderen Ländern.
> 
> PS.: Einen Werbebanner auf einer Gamerseite mit einer Hunderttausend Euro Spende von Siemens _(oder deinen anderen hundert Firmen)_ zu vergleichen ist ansich schon exrem surreal.


Zu glauben, dass Panzer nichts mit Gewalt zu tun haben, auch...
Die USA benutzt sie ja auch nur um Massenvernichtsungswaffe un Terroristennetzwerke zu zerstören/zerschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Noxiel (31. Juli 2009)

Danke Wowneuling, solche Beiträge lassen mich hoffen nicht ganz auf verlorenem Posten zu stehen.


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ihr regt euch auf, dass der 'SOS Kinderdorf e.V.' keine Werbebanner von sich auf einer Internetseite sehen will wo es um Kriegsspiele geht? Also in dem auf spielerischer Weise genau das thematisiert wird, was die meisten der Kinder welche durch dem 'SOS Kinderdorf e.V.' betreut werden zu Waisen bzw. mittellos gemacht hat? Welches sie ein Leben lang traumatisieren wird?! Ich finde es grotesk das alle diesen Zusammenhang komplett überspielen. Nach dem Motto: _"Ist doch nur ein Spiel"_. Für Kinder welche durch Krieg ihre Familie verloren haben, ist es dies nunmal nicht. Aber das mögen die gut behüteten Kinder in Deutschland und der EU nicht verstehen wollen. Dazu muss man wohl mal dort gewesen sein, wo es mehr Probleme gibt als ein abgelehntes Werbebanner.
> 
> Offenbar können oder wollen die meisten hier die Kernaussage von Herrn Laker garnicht verstehen. Ich versuche es daher nochmals zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> ...





Ich muss gestehen das du recht hast. Ich habe vorher zwar auch die Meinung gehabt das es okay ist wenn sie das nicht möchten. Aber so deutlich wie du es dargestellt hast, habe ich es nicht empfunden. Auch das es explizit eine Art von Games betrifft habe ich aus dem Artikel "ausgeblendet"


----------



## Huds (31. Juli 2009)

Geld und Spenden ist nicht alles, mich freut es das die ihr Image wahren und ein Prinzip verfolgen und sich daran halten. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das die so konsequent sind was für mich persönlich ein besseres Licht auf die wirft.

Und seien wir mal alle ehrlich, Computerspiele und vor allem mmo´s sind nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Entwicklung eines kindes. Es gehört zu den Dingen die zwar eine grosse Bandbreite und Resonanz in der Gesellschaft haben aber gleichzeitig zu den dingen die die Welt nicht braucht. Auch wenn ich jetzt gleichzeitig mein eigenes Hobby nicht besonders schönrede aber als Vater von 2 kindern möchte ich eigentlich nicht das sie irgendwann genauso viel sinnlose zeit mit Computerspielen verschwenden wie ich es selbst tue.

Ich finde auch das es etwas peinlich ist wenn eine Computerspieleseite oder vergleichbares sich Werbeplätze bei einem Kinderhilfswerk erkaufen wollen mit ein paar Spendengeldern.

gruss


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Zu glauben, dass Panzer nichts mit Gewalt zu tun haben, auch...
> Die USA benutzt sie ja auch nur um Massenvernichtsungswaffe un Terroristennetzwerke zu zerstören/zerschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte lasse meinen Post im kompletten Zusammenhang. Denn ich habe extra den Hinweis darauf gegeben, dass ich deutsche Panzer meine und diese nicht für sinnlose Gewalt eingesetz werden. Nochmals: SINNLOS. Auch deutsche Panzer üben Gewalt aus. Das bestreite ich nicht. Aber keine sinnlose aus niederen Beweggründen. Ich wollte damit nur dem Argument wiedersprechen, dass Panzer ausschließlich für sinnlose Kriege und Gewalt genutzt werden. 

Die Stärke der Verteidigung definiert sich nicht unerheblich durch die Stärke des Angriffs.


----------



## Huds (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was haben Panzer mit sinnloser Gewalt zu tun?



Gar nix haben sie mit Gewalt zutun und die Amerikaner haben ja Atombomben auch nur auf Japan aus gründen der Friedenssicherung abgeworfen und mal eben 2 Städte und Millionen von menschen gekillt. Hat alles gar nix mit Gewalt zutun. Deswegen tragen deutsche Panzer und andere Taktische Fahrzeuge bei auslandeinsätzen das "Victory Zeichen) (V)". Es sorry bei manchen leuten fällt es mir schwer sie überhaupt noch in die Kategorie der species Mensch einzustufen. Merkt ihr noch was?


----------



## Huds (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Auch deutsche Panzer üben Gewalt aus. Das bestreite ich nicht. Aber keine sinnlose aus niederen Beweggründen.



Und wer entscheidet darüber WAS niedere Beweggründe sind? Der gleiche Organ der diese Panzer einsetzt, das zum Thema Gewaltenteilung. Ölvorkommen und Rohstoffsicherung und damit gleichzeit Geld und Kapital sind natürlich keine niederen Beweggründe. Das wird dann schon alles so verpackt das Leute wie du das auch glauben. Bist ja schon voll infiziert.

Achja, recherchier mal woher der deutsche Panzer kommt, aus welchem Grund er erfunden wurde und wo er das erste mal eingesetzt wurde. Du wirst erschreckend feststellen das deine heile Welt in Scherben zerbricht.

Gruss


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was haben Panzer mit sinnloser Gewalt zu tun? Zumindest deutsche Panzer dienen der Verteidigung und der Stabilisierung von anderen Ländern.



die panzer werden in die ganze welt verkauft. überumwege landen sie dann auch in den ländern aus denen die waisenkinder stammen. und ich rede nicht nur von panzern. auch von gewehren und pistolen, bei deren herstellung deutsche firmen ihre finger im spiel haben. und die jetzt helfen unschuldige umzubringen ...



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Auch würde sicherlich eine Geldspende von der Gamerseite dankend angenommen.



ach das wär oke. das ist scheinheilig. dein geld nehmen wir aber ansonsten wollen wir nichts mit dir zu tun haben. aber ob die spende genommen werden würde oder nicht können wir nur spekulieren.




Wowneuling schrieb:


> Aber es geht hier nunmal nicht um Geldspenden sondern darum, dass der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. eine gewisse Partnerschaft mit einer Plattform eingehen sollte. Geldgeschenke sind einseitige Interessenbekundungen. Mal ganz davn abgesehen, dass nicht alle Spenden immer 100% zuzuordnen sind und man sich gegen Geldeingänge ohnehin schwer "wehren" kann.



partnerschaft. quatsch. haben buffed und entega ne partnerschaft. die verkaufen ihren platz zum werben und das wars. man kann jedes geld einem menschen zuordnen. das muss bei spenden in D so sein. und man kann es auch zurücküberweisen. wenn man will ... aber das hat ja jetzt nix mehr mit dem thema zu tun.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> Wenn der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. nun aber seine Werbebanner offiziell platzieren lässt, drücken sie damit ebenfalls ihre Solidarität mit dem Gegenüber aus. Da beginnt dann auch die Unterscheidung. Denn einen Werbebanner auf Munition-, Waffen- oder Milizenhomepages wirst du nicht finden. Zumindest keine offiziellen.



nein. keine solidarität. sie werben um spenden.



Wowneuling schrieb:


> PS.: Einen Werbebanner auf einer Gamerseite mit einer Hunderttausend Euro Spende von Siemens (oder deinen anderen hundert Firmen) zu vergleichen ist ansich schon exrem surreal.



nein. ist das gleiche. nur in ner anderen grösse.

[





Wowneuling schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Deiner Meinung nach soll der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. also egal wo, egal wie, kostenlose Werbung zulassen? Egal ob sie damit gegen ihre eigenen Überzeugungen agieren würden? Zum Glück tun sie das nicht. Das ginge ganz schnell nach hinten los. Denn du vergisst bei deiner Überlegung: Geld > alles, dass speziell das Image sehr elementar für Hilfsorganisationen ist. Und wenn eine Hilfsorganisation als Geldgierung und ohne festen Standpunkt gilt, ist das kontraproduktiv.



nicht egal wo und wie. bei sachen die mit realem krieg zu tun haben sollen sie es lassen. bei spielen (die ne menge kinder spielen die es besser haben als die waisen) kann man das meiner meinung nach machen.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Bitte lasse meinen Post im kompletten Zusammenhang. Denn ich habe extra den Hinweis darauf gegeben, dass ich deutsche Panzer meine und diese nicht für sinnlose Gewalt eingesetz werden.


Meines Wissens nach, ist Deutschland mitglied der NATO. Einem Kriegspackt. Also bezweifle ich ernsthaft, dass die Deutschen Panzer nicht für sinnlose Gewalt eingestzt werden.
Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass du weißt wo das KSK sich gerade herumtreibt....

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

es geht nicht nur um panzer bei der bundeswehr und bei der nato. es geht um panzer die mithilfe von deutschen firmen hergestellt wurden. und um gewehre und pistolen. die überall in der welt im einsatz sind.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass du weißt wo das KSK sich gerade herumtreibt....



Ebensowenig wie du, womit man dann auch die Mutmaßungen lassen sollte, auch wenn sie gemeinhin ins eigene Konzept passen. Und die Nato wurde aus Gründen der Verteidigung gegründet und nicht mit dem Ziel den kommunistischen Osten zu überrennen.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ebensowenig wie du, womit man dann auch die Mutmaßungen lassen sollte, auch wenn sie gemeinhin ins eigene Konzept passen. Und die Nato wurde aus Gründen der Verteidigung gegründet und nicht mit dem Ziel den kommunistischen Osten zu überrennen.


Habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber es ist eine Tatsache, dass es kein Kindergarten ist...
Auch wenn die Nato aus Gründen der Verteidigung gegründet wurde, so war die USA dennoch knapp davor sie für den Einmarsch in den Irak zu gewinnen....

Aber wie auch immer, selbst wenn die Deutschen wirklich lieb und brav sind, und mit Blümchen schießen, so werden die Waffen dennoch verkauft. Wenn ich nicht Irre sind die Deutschen im Weltweiten waffenverkauf auf Platz 3 Hinter Russland und den USA.

Und dort werden diese (deutschen) Panzer dann plötzlich zu Killermaschinen.

Panzer sind nun mal dafür gemacht worden, um etwas zu zerstören. Und dafür werden sie auch eingesetzt. Und das ist ebenfalls Gewalt... (und auch die kann sinnlos sein)


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hier kann man in die Toplist der Waffenverkäufe einsehen -> http://armstrade.sipri.org/arms_trade/toplist.php

//EDIT 2: Irgendwie führt das Ganze in eine Richtung, die nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thread zu tun hat. Vll sollten wir versuchen wieder zurück auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen, und weg von der Frage, ob Deutsche Panzer sinnlose Gewalt verüben....


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Gar nix haben sie mit Gewalt zutun und die Amerikaner haben ja Atombomben auch nur auf Japan aus gründen der Friedenssicherung abgeworfen und mal eben 2 Städte und Millionen von menschen gekillt. Hat alles gar nix mit Gewalt zutun. Deswegen tragen deutsche Panzer und andere Taktische Fahrzeuge bei auslandeinsätzen das "Victory Zeichen) (V)". Es sorry bei manchen leuten fällt es mir schwer sie überhaupt noch in die Kategorie der species Mensch einzustufen. Merkt ihr noch was?


Lese bitte meine Beiträge genau und vollständig und mache nicht nach einem Satz schluß, bevor du dich so aufblähst. Alternativ lies einfach #52.



Huds schrieb:


> [1]Und wer entscheidet darüber WAS niedere Beweggründe sind? [2]Der gleiche Organ der diese Panzer einsetzt, das zum Thema Gewaltenteilung. [3]Ölvorkommen und Rohstoffsicherung und damit gleichzeit Geld und Kapital sind natürlich keine niederen Beweggründe. [4] Das wird dann schon alles so verpackt das Leute wie du das auch glauben. Bist ja schon voll infiziert.
> 
> [5]Achja, recherchier mal woher der deutsche Panzer kommt, aus welchem Grund er erfunden wurde und wo er das erste mal eingesetzt wurde. Du wirst erschreckend feststellen das deine heile Welt in Scherben zerbricht.



Ich denke wir beide sowie der Rest der Menschheit weiß ganz gut, was ich in dem Fall mit niederen Beweggründen meinte. Auch habe ich mit dir leider mal wieder einen Kandidaten an der Angel, welche Dinge so liest wie er möchte, Themen daraus ableitet die ich mit keinem Wort auch nur angedeutet habe und dann noch meint mich als 'naiv' hinzustellen. Da Fließtext offenbar nicht so dein Ding sind, breche ich deinen Beitrag mal in Stichpunkte runter:

[1] = Wie bereits erwähnt, dürfte das hinlänglich bekannt sein was damit gemeint ist. Angriff ohne Grund oder nur um eine gewisse Rasse Mensch los zu werden = niedere Beweggrund _(gibt da natürlich hunderte andere Beispiele)._
Terroristen und Extremisten daran hindern ein Land zu bombadieren sowie die Arbeit von Helfen mit Panzer schützen = kein niederer Beweggrund.

[2] = Siehe 1 und siehe deutsche Grundgesetz. Siehe Richtlinien der NATO, siehe....

[3] = Sind es. Habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Sind deutsche Panzer irgendwo eingefallen um Ölvorkommen zu plündern?

[4] = Ja, Geschehnisse werden gerne mal etwas aufgebläht und die Masse nimmt es so hin wie es geschrieben ist bzw. wie der erst Beste es versteht - oder es verstehen will. Siehe diesem Thread hier.

[5] = Bringt mich auf den Punkt zurück, dass mancher sich selbst in Rage sabbert. Habe ich geschrieben deutsche Panzer wurden bisher NUR für nicht sinnlose Gewalt genutzt? Habe ich geschrieben das Panzer eine tolle Erfindung sind? Sprach ich in meinem Beitrag über die Vergangenheit oder vielleicht eher über die Gegenwart?


Wir beide werden heute nicht mehr auf einen Nenner kommen. Ich schreibe etwas von deutschen Panzer als Reaktion darauf das hier behauptet wird Panzer dienen *ausschließlich* der sinnlosen Gewalt und du machst daraus eine Diskussion ob deutsche Unternehmen Kriegsmaschinerie bauen und vertreiben. Ich spreche immernoch und letztmalig wiederholend von deutschen Panzer. Also Panzern welche von der deutschen Bundeswehr für deutsche Zwecle genutz werden. Mal komplett davon abgesehen würd diese Diskussion hier in eine komplett falsche Richtung gegenüber dem eigentlichen Thema. Deswegen werde ich es mir verkneifen, so schwer mir das fällt, auf die anderen von dir genannten Punkte erneut einzugehen.




picollo0071 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, ist Deutschland mitglied der NATO. Einem Kriegspackt. Also bezweifle ich ernsthaft, dass die Deutschen Panzer nicht für sinnlose Gewalt eingestzt werden.
> Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass du weißt wo das KSK sich gerade herumtreibt....


NATO =  Kriegspakt? Achherrje...sind dort Pinky und Brain auch Mitgleid und versuchen die Weltherrschaft mittels der NATO an sich zu reißen? Informier dich mal über die NATO. Das grenzt ja schon an Verleumdung was du da von dir gibst. Aber da du des informierens wohl eh zu müde bist helfe ich dir mal. Der erste und elementarste Grundsatz der NATO besagt nämlich:



> Die ersten Artikel des Vertrags verpflichten die Mitglieder zur friedlichen Konfliktbeilegung und freundschaftlichen Ausgestaltung internationaler Beziehungen.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

Definier mal Kriegspackt bitte.
Meiner Ansicht nach, ist auch ein Militärischer Verteidigungspackt, der die Mitglieder zur sogenannten "kollektiven selbstverteidigung" bei einen Angriff auf ein Mitglied zwingt, ein Kriegspackt, da er in Friedenszeiten nicht wirklich was tut....

Also ein Packt, für den Fall eines Krieges -> Kriegspackt.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Nato aus Gründen der Verteidigung gegründet wurde, so war die USA dennoch knapp davor sie für den Einmarsch in den Irak zu gewinnen....


Quelle? Der Irakkrieg hat die NATO in zwei Lager gespaltet. Das eine Lage bestand hauptsächlich aus den USA und GB. Das Gegenlager war da allerdings schon etwas stärker und hat sich letztendlich durchgesetzt. Also deine Behauptung ist mal wieder kompletter nonsens. Das sind so typische BILD-Formulierungen. 
Es gab in der NATO zwei Lager. Pro und Contra. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das ist doch wohl auch üblich in einem Bündnis mit komplett unterschiedlichen Mentalitäten, Ansichten und bestehend aus 28 Ländern.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

> Das atlantische Bündnis steckt in der tiefsten Zerreißprobe seiner 50-jährigen Geschichte. Im Streit um ein militärisches Vorgehen gegen den Irak haben sich die Fronten in den letzten Tagen deutlich verhärtet. Während die USA und Großbritannien auf einen baldigen Militärschlag drängen, setzen Frankreich und Deutschland alle möglichen Hebel in Bewegung, um die USA auf diplomatischem Wege auszumanövrieren.
> 
> Die gegenseitigen Beschuldigungen werden von Tag zu Tag heftiger. US-Außenminister Colin Powell drohte am Dienstag vor dem Haushaltsausschuss des US-Senats mit dem Auseinanderbrechen der Nato, falls Deutschland, Frankreich und Belgien ihren Widerstand gegen militärische Unterstützungsmaßnahmen für die Türkei nicht aufgeben.


So viel zu deinen "Diplomatischen Lösungen" der Nato...

http://www.wsws.org/de/2003/feb2003/nato-f13.shtml


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Ich sage es noch einmal: wir drifte ziehmlich weit ab, wir sollten kangsam wieder zurück zum thema kommen. Die Nato interessiert mich eigentlich einen Dreck, solange die Österreichiscen Politiker ned den Fehler machen, beizutreten...


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Definier mal Kriegspackt bitte.
> Meiner Ansicht nach, ist auch ein Militärischer Verteidigungspackt, der die Mitglieder zur sogenannten "kollektiven selbstverteidigung" bei einen Angriff auf ein Mitglied zwingt, ein Kriegspackt, da er in Friedenszeiten nicht wirklich was tut....
> 
> Also ein Packt, für den Fall eines Krieges -> Kriegspackt.
> ...


Das rauszufinden überlasse ich nun mal dir selber. Ein Hinweis wo der Unterschied zwischen einem Kriegspakt und der NATO liegt habe ich dir bereits gegeben.

.....

.....

.....

Ach verdammt ich kann es einfach nicht. Ich kann einfach nicht zusehen wie eine solche Behauptung hier unkommentiert stehen bleibt. Aber da ich keine Lust habe hier das Buffed-Definitions-Lexika zu spielen, mache ich es kurz:

Krieg = Krieg ist ein unter Einsatz erheblicher Mittel mit Waffen und *Gewalt *ausgetragener Konflikt.
NATO §1 = Die ersten Artikel des Vertrags verpflichten die Mitglieder zur *friedlichen Konfliktbeilegung *und freundschaftlichen Ausgestaltung internationaler Beziehungen. 

Na merkste ein Unterschied? Da sich aber leider einige Länder nicht von einem _"bitte lass das sein"_ überzeugen lassen, muss so ein Bündnis zur Wahrung des Friedens auch mal zur Waffe greifen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ohne ein solches Bündnis gewisse iranische Präsidenten oder andere Diktatoren schon mehr und vorallem länderübergreifend unheil angerichtet hätten.


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> So viel zu deinen "Diplomatischen Lösungen" der Nato...
> 
> http://www.wsws.org/de/2003/feb2003/nato-f13.shtml


Danke für die Quelle, denn die unterstützt meine Aussage von #62 und nicht deine. Hast du dir den Bericht durchgelesen? Wenn nicht reicht schon die Überschrift. 

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, dass es mittlerweile sehr abdriftet. Auch wenn es ein interessantes Thema ist über das wir diskutieren passt es nicht zum Topic. Daher werde ich dazu nichts weiter hier schreiben.


----------



## -Therion- (31. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man wieder zu dem eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen.

http://www.sos-kinderdorfinternational.org...es/default.aspx 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adidas#Kritik

Damit die Kinder schonmal sehen was sie später dann herstellen werden.

Natürlich kann sich SOS Kinderdorf die Leute aussuchen bei denen sie Werbung schalten will. 

Auch die Übertreibung das Gamer bald Judensterne tragen müssen usw. finde ich völlig gerechtfertigt. Wenn Politiker uns schon als Kindermörderraubkopiereramokläufer darstellen. 

Und man muss sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen und sich selbst verleugnen wie Noxiel dies tut. 
@Noxiel: Gibts dafür nen Bonus beim Bund wenn man Regierungslinie propagiert?

Was hat Sachlichkeit gebracht? Verbot der Elternlan! Verbot einer Veranstaltung für erwachsene Menschen.
Wenn man sachlich argumentiert das man keine Schweigeminute bei ner LAN einlegen will weil man überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang sieht ist man das abgestumpfte Monster.
Und des geht ja nicht mehr nur um LANs, für mich ist es ein Generationskonflikt.


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

-edit-
Soeben deinen Letzten post gelsesen.
/sign, und btt

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid Lustichhh .. würde meine Tochter nun brabbeln.

Um Herr Gotts willen. Wenn ich euch so lese kommt mir manchmal die Frage was wirklich in der Gesellschaft los ist. Eigentlich sind die Stellungen von beiden Seite ja nach vollziehbar aber die Art und Weise. Bleibt doch mal locker.

@Topic:


Nachdem ich nun verschiedene Berichte dazu ergooglet habe:

Ich gebt dem SOS Kinderdorf vollkommen recht. Und gleichzeitig muss ich sagen das die Sprecherin von gamesunity nur unötig Öl ins Feuer gießt.

Oder etwas überspitzt gesagt:

Wer würde den schon auf einer Trauerseite ein Banner machen zu einem Suizid Forum führt? Naja hinkt etwas.


Oder mich mal selbst zitierend:

_Immerhin kümmern sie sich um Kinder die Kriege mit erlebt haben. Dann hinzugehen und Werbung zu schalten auf Seiten wo es um Virtuelle Kriege und Gewalt geht soll die Sache glaubhaft machen ? Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, Games sind oft so. Ob es nun die Strategie Spiele sind wie Company of Heros wo ganze Städte zerlegt werden ( kein Blut ect aber dennoch ) oder GTA 4, Call Of Duty 4 wo der Krieg Virtuell als Esport gekleidet daher kommt. Ich denke ein wenig mehr Ehrlichkeit der Gamer sollte da angebracht sein. Ja in vielen Spielen simulieren wir eine Auseinandersetzung, und das meistens im Schutzmantel des Esport Gedanken. Übrigends sollte man den Text nocheinmal genau überfliegen._


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Die Kinder kriegen so oder so nicht mit woher das Geld kommt oder wer dafür geworben hat...
Denen kann es vollkommen SCHEIß egal sein woher es kommt...

Und wenn... berechtigt dies eine solche Organisation die sich der Hilfe und dem Leiden von Kindern verschrieben hat eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe als Menschenverachtende Monster hinzustellen?
Gibt es irgendeine Legitimation dazu uns alle wieder in diese Ecke zu drängen?

Wenn jetzt schon SOS Kinderdorf uns so bezeichnet, wo soll das bitte enden? Wie Therion bereits sagte... wir werden konsequent in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt, wir werden allesammt dauernd als psychopathische Süchtlinge und Potentielle Amokläufer aufgebauscht, jetzt als Menschenverachtende Monster und selbst auf eine Stufe mit KINDERFICKERN gestellt, ÖFFENTLICH und von den Politikern die UNS dienen sollten und nicht andersherum!

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist aber das hier sich dann noch welche FÜR diese Praktiken aussprechen und das ja alles ganz toll und vollkommen in Ordnung ist, weil EINEM SELBST ja noch nie was untergekommen sei und wir ja sowieso nicht ernstzunehmen seien und halt akzeptieren müssen wie man uns behandelt...

Ich meine WO soll es enden?
WIR als Personen, als Menschen werden DIREKT angegriffen und diffamiert, man degradiert uns, macht uns zu schlechteren Menschen, zu Untermenschen, weil wir ja alles nur menschenverachtende Monster sind die jeden Moment durchdrehen und ne Schule ausräuchern können und nebenbei sowieso alle Schwer-Pädokriminell sind.
Uns werden Veranstaltungen verboten, weil man ja mit "solchen Leuten" nichts zu tun haben will...
Uns wird untersagt HILFE zu leisten, weil man mit "solchen leuten" nichts zu tun haben will...

Das Fass ist langsam aber sicher voll!
ICH werde mich nicht mehr als Mensch 2ter Klasse behandeln lassen, weil die werten "Staatsdiener" da oben sich einzig und allein um Stimmen scheren und die Medien ihnen mehr als hörig sind in diesem vorhaben!


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

jeppp. sie werden gedemütigt, beschimpft und ausgegrenzt und anstatt sich zu wehren, akzeptieren sie es und geben denen recht ... unverständlich.


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Durchatmen und bitte mit Zitat angeben, wo der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. sich so gegenüber den Gamern geäußert haben soll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Lese dir doch bitte nochmal die Begründung zur Ablehnung durch...
Die Schreit gerade zu "IHR VERDAMMTEN MENSCHENVERACHTENDEN SCHWEINE WIR WOLLEN MIT EUREN GEWALTEXZESSEN NICHTS ZU TUN HABEN!"

Ich bitte dich... so naiv kann man nicht sein, das man in dem ganzen Geschrieb noch ein freundliches "Nein danke, wir haben genug" findet...

Schon allein die sehr detaillierte Beschreibung welche Art Gewalt und wogegen ist schon übertrieben genug... es wird nicht einfach gesagt "Wir wollen mit sogenannten Killerspielen nichts zu tun haben" nein es wird groß und breit ausgebreitet wie abartig schlecht und Menschenverachtend die Spiele und somit auch die Spieler sind!


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

/sign


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Es schreit nach: 
_"Tut uns leid, aber wir lehnen jegliche Form von Gewalt ab. Ob nun virtuell oder nicht. Wir sind eine Hilfsorganistaion welche sich Kriegsgebeutetelten Kindern annimmt. Es wäre grotesk und unserer Überzeugung gegenüber inkonsequent, wenn wir nun Werbung für unsere Sache auf einer Plattform schalten, auf denen das Kernthema Krieg und Gewalt ist. Auch wenn diese nur virtuell ist."_

Aber womöglich rühren deine extremen Formulieren daher, dass du BILD-Schlagzeilen gewohnt bist. Dinge sind wenn man sie sachlich und neutral betrachtet meist komplett unspektakulär. Wenn man dies aber direkt mit einer reißerischen Überschrift versieht, ein paar Zitate hintereinander klatscht wirkt das ganze natürlich direkt anders. Frage an dich: Warum wurde seitens der Gamerseite nicht das komplette Satement zur Einsicht frei gegeben sondern nur zwei Absätze? Vielleicht liest sich der Rest vom Statement des SOS Kinderdorf e.V. schon wesentlich harmloser?!



Selor schrieb:


> Schon allein die sehr detaillierte Beschreibung welche Art Gewalt und wogegen ist schon übertrieben genug... es wird nicht einfach gesagt "Wir wollen mit sogenannten Killerspielen nichts zu tun haben" nein es wird groß und breit ausgebreitet wie abartig schlecht und Menschenverachtend die Spiele und somit auch die Spieler sind!


Das kann doch nicht wirklich dein ernst sein oder? Ausführlich, gar ausschweifend? Das ist ein Statement auf eine offizielle Anfrage. Was erwartest du? Einen Einzeiler? Sicher. Damit man dann wieder rumstänkern kann, dass der SOS Kinderdorf e.V. sich nichtmal die Mühe macht ordentlich zu antworten?! Man kann natürlich jede Sache so auslegen, dass es einem vorzüglich in seine Wutrede passt. Das Statement ist ansich kurz und knapp gehalten. Ich glaube du hast keine Vorstellung darüber, wie eine wirklich detaillierte Stellungnahme aussehen würde. Auch weiß ich beim Besten willen nicht, woher du die ganze Zeit das Wort "Menschenverachtened" nimmst. Das Wort fiel bisher nirgends.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

gewalt in videospielen ist aber keine gewalt. weil keiner leidet. keiner schmerzen empfindet. da werden letztendlich ein paar pixel bewegt. ein paar elektronen und lichtimpulse durch die gegend geschubst. 

beim fussball ist das schon wieder ganz anders.

daher sollen sie gewalt ablehnen, sich mit dem thema PC beschäftigen und spieler wie menschen behandeln.


----------



## Wowneuling (31. Juli 2009)

Also ist deiner Meinung nach soetwas wie USK, FSK und Indizierungen total überflüssig? Da defacto keine echte Gewalt in Spielen und Filmen existiert?


----------



## Jamisia (31. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lese dir doch bitte nochmal die Begründung zur Ablehnung durch...
> Die Schreit gerade zu "IHR VERDAMMTEN MENSCHENVERACHTENDEN SCHWEINE WIR WOLLEN MIT EUREN GEWALTEXZESSEN NICHTS ZU TUN HABEN!"


Wenn du 100 Menschen, die Gewalt in Coputerspielen ablehnen, nach ihren Gründen fragst, wirst du sehr viele verschiedenen Begründungen erhalten.
Sich jetzt einfach diejenige auszusuchen, die in Gamerkreisen für die grösste Empörung sorgt, und dann zu behaupten, alle denken so, ist genau die Art von Pauschalisierung, die Gamer sonst zurecht ablehnen.

Wir werden nie alle davon überzeugen können, dass wir ganz normale Menschen mit einem Hobby sind, dass sie halt nicht verstehen und auch nicht verstehen 
müssen. Unbelehrbare gibt es immer. Wenn wir aber anfangen alle, die gewalttätige Games ablehnen mit :" WEN NENNST DU HIER KINDERFICKER???!!!"
anzupflaumen, dann ist das aus meiner Sicht für den längerfristigen gesellschaftlichen Diskurs eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

nicht ganz. kinder können das nicht unbedingt unterscheiden. echte gewalt von "gewalt" in spielen. das müssen sie lernen. dafür sind die eltern und schule da.

und bis sie es gelernt haben sollte man sie nicht an die games für grosse lassen. daher ist es ganz oke, dass es USK FSK und so gibt.

aber von erwachsenen erwarte ich dass sie es wissen oder sich zumindest mit dem thema beschäftigen bevor sie andere ausgrenzen ...


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott.


Also, ich wüsste nicht das der gute Herr alle Gamer abgestempelt hat. Das artet ja hier in BILD Manier aus.

Ja er hat dargelegt warum nicht. Ja er sagt das ein gewisses Genre nicht als Werbeplatform erwünscht ist. Hat er uns alle deshalb abgestempelt?

*Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die dem Nutzer Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle Gewalt gegenüber realistischen Abbildern von Menschen auszuüben*

Will das irgend jemand bestreiten? Mal ehrlich, Ego Shooter sind eine Gewalt darstellung. Es müssen Menschen/Menschenähnliche oder "etwassse" in irgendeine weise ausgeschaltet werden. So. ich glaube bis hier sind wir uns doch alle einige. Ohne zu sagen ob es gut oder schlecht ist.

Das nun eine Organisation sagt:  Wir möchten dort nicht Werbung machen, weil wir dargestellte Gewalt ablehnen. ...    ist ja ihr gutes Recht. Sicherlich finde ich es auch etwas komisch so zu entscheiden. Immerhin sagt man ja Geld stinkt nicht. Und wenn ich mir überlege das auf Pro7 auch schon Werbung war, und gerade da doch in Filmen Gewalt dargestellt wird ist es etwas ... komisch. Aber gut sei es drum.


Ich glaube einfach das bei vielen Leuten schon im Kopf sitzt: Bist du nicht für uns bist du Gegen uns. Killer Spiel Spieler haltet zusammen.

Aber, zumindest dabei, ist es doch unötig. Und was ich für ein Dreck Lese dazu im Inet. Ich verstehe euch nicht. Und wenn ihr der Meinung seid das er euch direkt angreift, das er es quasi persönlich meint. Dann lasst euren Rechner liebe mal 1-2 Jahre aus das sich euer Leben mal wieder normalisiert. 
Ich meine hey, ich spiele viele "Ballerspeile" eigentlich nur, ich spiele immer Uncut, aber dadraußen ist eine andere Welt da ticken die Uhren auch etwas anders. Und es sollte jedem klar sein, daß Leute die diese Sache nicht kennen auch einen anderen Blickwinkel haben dazu. Und das ist ihr gutes Recht. Ob es mir /dir so passt oder nicht.




Edit:
*Schon allein die sehr detaillierte Beschreibung welche Art Gewalt und wogegen ist schon übertrieben genug... es wird nicht einfach gesagt "Wir wollen mit sogenannten Killerspielen nichts zu tun haben" nein es wird groß und breit ausgebreitet wie abartig schlecht und Menschenverachtend die Spiele und somit auch die Spieler sind! *

Stell dir vor er hätte nur Spieler gesagt! Dann hätte er alle gemeint. Er kann es an dem Punkt nur so konkret wie möglich sagen. ODer wie würdest du das begründen? Das würde mich einmal interessieren. Schreibe doch mal wie deine Version wäre.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (31. Juli 2009)

Bei solchen Threads fühle ich mich als Konsument gewalttätiger Videospiele immer mehr ausgegrenzt, weil ich mich als Konsument gewalttätiger Videospiele nicht ausgegrenzt fühle, obwohl mir immer wieder von den "Gamern" gesagt wird, dass mich eigentlich die ganze Welt hasst.

Aber nicht aufgeben, irgendwann habt ihr mich so weit, dass ich nur mit Regenmantel vor die Tür gehe um mich vor Spuckattacken zu schützen.

Bis dahin werde ich allerdings noch zwischen der Ablehnung von Produkten und der Ablehnung der Nutzer dieser Produkte unterscheiden.


----------



## Noxiel (1. August 2009)

Darf ich an dieser Stelle kurz noch daran erinnern, wie hier die einhellige Meinung der Userschaft ausfällt, wenn sich in seltensten Fällen mal eine Goldwerbung oder Erotikanzeige in die Werbung auf der Hauptseite verirrt.

Wie schon gesagt, es ist alleinige und nachvollziehbare Entscheidung des SOS Kinderdorfes auf welchen Seiten sie Werbung schalten wollen oder nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Sagen wirs mal so...ihr wollt keine Vorurteile Gegen uns Gamer?
Lest doch mal in den Foren:
Scheiss Hopper, scheiss Metaler, Scheiss Dk`s, Scheiss Kiddies, Scheiss Rl-Lose raider,Scheiss Noobs,scheiss Auslaender, Scheiss werauchimmer.
Ihr koennt erst dann toleranz erwarten, wenn ihr selber Vorurteilslos seid!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in dem Falle, wie ich jetzt zum Thema nachgelesen habe, ist das ihr gutes Recht.
Kriegsfluechtlinge und Kinder in verbindung mit Gewalt-beinhaltenden Spielen ist etwas Mehr als Sarkasmus...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so...ihr wollt keine Vorurteile Gegen uns Gamer?
> Lest doch mal in den Foren:
> Scheiss Hopper, scheiss Metaler, Scheiss Dk`s, Scheiss Kiddies, Scheiss Rl-Lose raider,Scheiss Noobs,scheiss Auslaender, Scheiss werauchimmer.
> Ihr koennt erst dann toleranz erwarten, wenn ihr selber Vorurteilslos seid!!!
> ...



Was absolut nichts anderes ist als in Kneipen, Imbissständen, auf Arbeit, in der Schule oder sonstwo. Das liegt im Menschen, nicht im Gamer. <.<


----------



## Jelais99 (1. August 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht. Herr Laker sagt doch lediglich, dass sie die Inhalte dieser Spiele ablehnen, nicht aber dass sie eine Gefahr in solchen Spielen sehen.

 Den Standpunkt von Herrn laker kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. In den Kinderdörfern leben eben nun einmal Kinder, die zum Teil extreme Gewalterfahrungen gemacht haben. Sei es durch Gewalt innehralb der Famile oder aber weil sie aus Ländern stammen, in denen kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen für Schrecken gesorgt haben. 

 In Ego Shootern werden eben oft kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen nachgespielt. Viele haben daran Spaß. Daran ist ersteinmal nichts auszusetzen, dennoch muss man auch die Meinung anderer akzeptieren, wenn sie solche Spiele ablehnen. Aus der Sicht der SOS Kinderdörfer kann ich diese Ablehnung sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn dort Kinder betreut werden, für die Gewalt egal in welcher Form kein Spiel sondern traurige Realität ist. Dass von dieser Seite Gewalt in jeglicher Form abgelehnt wird, ist durchaus verständlich.

 Nur hier wird wieder ein ganz anderer Schuh daraus gemacht. Man verurteile die Spieler, halte sie für potentielle amokläufer usw. Aber das wurde an keiner Stelle gesagt, sondern wird einfach hineininterpretiert, weil es gerade so ins Schema passt.


----------



## Stancer (1. August 2009)

Der Thread ist ein Paradebeispiel wie sich die Anonymität des Internets negativ auf das Sozialverhalten junger Menschen auswirkt....

Wenn das SOS Kinderdorf keine Werbung auf einer Gamerseite will, dann ist es ihre Entscheidung. Das von der Buffed.de Community wieder nur lächerliche Kommentare zustande kommen, die vor halbwissen nur so glänzen war zu erwarten. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das der Eröffnungspost ein völlig falsches Bild und vermutlich dies mit voller Absicht der Situation gibt.

Regt ihr euch auch auf, wenn das SOS Kinderdorf Werbung auf Porno oder Naziseiten ablehnt ? Da kann man ja auch sagen "Scheinbar wollen die keine Spenden".
SOS Kinderdorf hat sicher seine Gründe. Ich vermute einfach mal, das man damit nicht übereinstimmt, das in vielen Egoshootern auch Konflikte in Afrika thematisiert werden bzw. als Story herhalten. Beispiele: Call of Duty 4 und Far Cry 2.

Ich weiss auch nicht wieso ihr aus so einer Mücke solch einen Elefanten macht. Hatte irgendjemand von euch vor fürs Kinderdorf zu spenden ? Ich denke noch nicht mal 1% der User hier haben überhaupt schonmal etwas gespendet in ihrem Leben. Es kann euch also völlig egal sein ob die Werbung schalten oder nicht und wo sie das wollen und wo nicht !


----------



## dalai (1. August 2009)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht. Herr Laker sagt doch lediglich, dass sie die Inhalte dieser Spiele ablehnen, nicht aber dass sie eine Gefahr in solchen Spielen sehen.
> 
> Den Standpunkt von Herrn laker kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. In den Kinderdörfern leben eben nun einmal Kinder, die zum Teil extreme Gewalterfahrungen gemacht haben. Sei es durch Gewalt innehralb der Famile oder aber weil sie aus Ländern stammen, in denen kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen für Schrecken gesorgt haben.
> 
> In Ego Shootern werden eben oft kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen nachgespielt. Viele haben daran Spaß. Daran ist ersteinmal nichts auszusetzen, dennoch muss man auch die Meinung anderer akzeptieren, wenn sie solche Spiele ablehnen. Aus der Sicht der SOS Kinderdörfer kann ich diese Ablehnung sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn dort Kinder betreut werden, für die Gewalt egal in welcher Form kein Spiel sondern traurige Realität ist. Dass von dieser Seite Gewalt in jeglicher Form abgelehnt wird, ist durchaus verständlich.



Genau, Lacker sagt ja: "_Diese Spiele enthalten massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung – auf vielfältige Weise mit Gewalt in Kontakt kommen können." _Spiel mal Cod4, nichts gegen Cod4, geniales Spiel, aber dort sehen manche Szenen genauso aus wie Fernsehbilder des Einmarsches der Amerikaner in Bagdad. So kommen junge User also in Spiele, via harmlose Unterhaltung mit in der Realität existierende Gewalt in Kontakt. 

Ausserdem ist, wie er sagt, Gewalt unethisch, besonders Krieg. Klar gibt es die Genfer Konventionen, und werden die auch grösstenteils eingehalten. Aber krieg bleibt krieg, wenn man krieg führt hat man das Ziel ohne grosse Verluste zu siegen, das lässt sich am besten erreichen in dem man dem gegner grosse verluste zu fügt.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, es ist alleinige und nachvollziehbare Entscheidung des SOS Kinderdorfes auf welchen Seiten sie Werbung schalten wollen oder nicht.



Mal eine andere Frage: Würde SOS Kinderdorf einen gleichen Vorschlag von buffed.de annehmen?


----------



## Thront (1. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange die Medien und die Politik UNS als Psychopathische schwer-pädokriminelle beinahe Amokläufer bezeichnen wird sich an diesem Image nichts ändern, da können wir uns auf den Kopf stellen und Lambada tanzen...



ja. 

wir müssen nicht alles tun um "zu gefallen".
ausserdem ist es nicht unsere aufgabe um akzeptanz zu betteln. das würde auch niemals zu einer tatsächlichen akzeptanz führen.
man behielt den status des "kontrollierbaren übel".

natürlich darf man die fronten aber auch nicht durch übertriebene egos verhärten.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Ja, aber wenn man sich selber als abgegrenzt sieht, und sagt "Ich oute mich nicht als gamer aus angst bespuckt zu werden" haben wir auch keine chance auf besseres Image.
Ich steh dazu, pc spiele zu spielen, und hab schon einige leute davon ueberzeugt, das das was ganz normales ist, die mich anfangs nur schief anguckten!
Aber wie son kleiner emo in der ecke heulen hilft nicht weiter.


----------



## Jelais99 (1. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man sich selber als abgegrenzt sieht, und sagt "Ich oute mich nicht als gamer aus angst bespuckt zu werden" haben wir auch keine chance auf besseres Image.
> Ich steh dazu, pc spiele zu spielen, und hab schon einige leute davon ueberzeugt, das das was ganz normales ist, die mich anfangs nur schief anguckten!
> Aber wie son kleiner emo in der ecke heulen hilft nicht weiter.



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass PC Spielen nichts normales ist, aber für eine Organisation die sich auch in solchen Gebieten einsetzt http://www.sos-kinderdoerfer.de/Helfen/Hil...es/default.aspx sind Spiele wie Farcry 2, Call of Duty usw. vielleicht wirklich menschenverachtend. Schließlich orientieren sich diese Spiele inhaltlich an Kriegsszenarien. Und für Menschen in diesen Regionen ist das alles andere als ein Spiel. Daher würde ich es als eine Organisation wie das SOS Kinderdorf auch sehr befremdlich finden, mein Werbebanner neben FarCry 2 oder ähnliches zu sehen. Sie haben eben aufgrund ihrer realen Erfahrung mit Opfern aus Kriegsgebieten eine ganz andere Einstellung. Und das ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Lies bitte meine Ganzen posts )=
mein post war eher an die gerichtet, die sich aufgeregt haben "schon wieder Killerspiele-Hetze", ich selber habe 
"Und in dem Falle, wie ich jetzt zum Thema nachgelesen habe, ist das ihr gutes Recht.
Kriegsfluechtlinge und Kinder in verbindung mit Gewalt-beinhaltenden Spielen ist etwas Mehr als Sarkasmus..."
geschrieben.


----------



## Doomsta (2. August 2009)

ich glaub einige denkend ass das geld was man an solch risige unternehmen spendet auch wirklich bei den hilfebedürftigen ankommt...seit doch nich so naiv!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. August 2009)

ich finde die entscheidung von SOS vollkommen richtig.
Diese Organisation spendet Gelder an kinder die einen Krieg überstanden haben!
Somit ist ein Werbebanner auf einer Seite wo unter genau diesem banner vllt. ein banner zu einem Call of Duty: Modern *War*fare forum oder einem World of *war*craft forum hängt vollkommen unangebracht und würde mich als potentiellen Spender abschrecken. Denn in diesen und vielen dutzenden anderen Spielen geht es um einen gewaltätigen Konflikt. oder spielen wir alle Hello Kitty online? nein wir lachen eher über so ein Spiel...

Denkt doch mal nach und verhaltet euch nicht immer wie ein verprügelter Hund der nur noch umsich schnappt sobald  auch nur mal eine vermeintlich negative Schlagzeile zu eurem geliebtem Hobby erscheint !


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich glaub einige denkend ass das geld was man an solch risige unternehmen spendet auch wirklich bei den hilfebedürftigen ankommt...seit doch nich so naiv!


Wieso nicht?
Ausserdem: Auch die Mitarbeiter, die in den Gebieten unterwegs sind, brauchen essen, trinken, kleidung, das ist ihre arbeit und auch sie werden Bezahlt fuers helfen.
Desswegen geht ein grosser teil an die Mitarbeiter.
Trotzdem helfen die Spenden den Beduerftigen, da eben die Mittarbeiter der Organisation helfen, und das Geld nicht direkt ueberwiesen kommt.


----------



## Descartes (2. August 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Somit ist ein Werbebanner auf einer Seite wo unter genau diesem banner vllt. ein banner zu einem Call of Duty: Modern *War*fare forum oder einem World of *war*craft forum hängt vollkommen unangebracht und würde mich als potentiellen Spender abschrecken.



Ich geh mal davon aus, das der Betreiber der besagten HP einfach nur nett sein wollte, den sicher würde er 
dafür weder Geld noch extra Besucher anlocken können. Denn ich denk das nur die User dort den Banner zu gesicht
bekommen und vieleicht einige die sich dort mal umsehen.

Was anderes währe es, wenn auf der "SoS" Seite ein hinweis verlinkt würde, das dort ein banner steht aber beim überfliegen der seite sah ich keine hinweise wer, inwiefern hilft auser die  Rubrik "SoS-Promies".

Also ist die Frage welche Potenziele Spender würden bei den gedanken Spenden zu wollen zuerst eine Gamerseite
aufrufen um für die Kinderdörfer zu Spenden? Also währe mein Gedanke eher, das die eigene Community,
als Zielgruppe in diesem fall gedacht war.


----------



## dalai (2. August 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ich glaub einige denkend ass das geld was man an solch risige unternehmen spendet auch wirklich bei den hilfebedürftigen ankommt...seit doch nich so naiv!



Das hängt vom Unternehmen ab. Wenn man einem Unternehmen spendet das mit dem Geld probiert direkt zu helfen wie z.B. der AMREF (Flying Doctors) oder ähnlich funktionierenden Hilfsorganisationen, kommt das meiste auch wirklich an, wenn man jedoch an eine Hilfsorganisation spendet, die das Geld dem betroffenem Staat gibt kommt ein grosser Teil des Geldes nicht an, besonders in Ländern mit einer grossen Korruptionsrate.


----------



## ShadowAkumu (3. August 2009)

flame on ...
(im Gedanken urm flamt)
flame off ...

Ich bin schokiert von "SOS KD", dass diese das Angebot einfach so ablehnen... dabei fordern sie noch dazu auf Werbun zu machen...


> Sie betreiben eine private oder firmeneigene Website oder einen Blog? Dann helfen Sie uns, noch mehr Menschen für die Arbeit von SOS-Kinderdorf zu begeistern, indem Sie Ihr persönliches Engagement im Internet zeigen. Gerne senden wir Ihnen SOS-Banner in unterschiedlichen Formaten, die Sie auf Ihrer Website oder in Ihrem Blog veröffentlichen können.
> _Quelle: http://www.sos-kinderdorf.de/sos_kinderdor...re_website.html_



Nunden was soll man machen. Selbst wen SOS KD ihre Meinung ändenr würden und "erlauben" würden die Werbung zu schalten so hätten sie trozdem ein Großteil der Spender (die Gamer) "vergrault" durch diese (in meinen AUgen und vieler anderen) "diskriinierung". Ich sage nicht alle aber einen Großen teil der wiederum bei anderen Instituten Spenden wird/würde.

Wobei selbst wenn diese Werbung gzeigt werden würde, denke ich auch das wirklich wenige Gamer spenden täten , wobei das ehrlich gesagt nicht Verwunderlich ist. Aber trozde würden die GAmer diese Werbung sehen können und dadurch doch selbst wen es nicht sofort ist und in einigen Monaten Jahren spenden würden wäre dies trozdem eine Werbung die Wirkung zeigen würde.

Auch diese Zeilen das SoS KD nicht wollen das Werbung von einer "Gewalt und Kriegspiel verhärlichenden" Seite gestellt werden, kann ich es auch verstehen es gibt hier wrklich viel Pro nd Contra doch die Gewichtung liegt eideutig dafür das SOS KD das angebot nicht hätte ablehnen sollen.

Ich Persönlcih habe noch nie gespenden, (mit 17 Jahrne noch kein eigen einkommen ûu) aber würde trozdem Spenden (wen es ddas Kapital erlaubt), aber nicht bei SOS KD!


----------



## Wowneuling (3. August 2009)

Was hat die Aufforderung zur Werbung mit dem Auswahlkriterium der Werbeplattformen zu tun?


----------



## ShadowAkumu (3. August 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was hat die Aufforderung zur Werbung mit dem Auswahlkriterium der Werbeplattformen zu tun?



K tut mir leid das ich es nicht deutlich gerschrieben habe aber nochmal



> Sie betreiben eine private oder firmeneigene Website oder einen Blog? Dann *helfen Sie uns*, noch *mehr Menschen* für *die Arbeit von SOS-Kinderdorf zu begeistern*, indem Sie Ihr persönliches Engagement im Internet zeigen. Gerne senden wir Ihnen SOS-Banner in unterschiedlichen Formaten, die Sie auf Ihrer Website oder in Ihrem Blog veröffentlichen können.
> Quelle: http://www.sos-kinderdorf.de/sos_kinderdor...re_website.html



Laut diesem Zitat ist wäre es Ihnen egal Wer die Werbung schaltet, solange es mehr Menschen begeistert SOS KD zu helfen oder liest du da was anderes ?

EDIT: Den wen sie ein Auswahl Krierium haben sollten sie Diese auch aufführen ! So das man sich dan nicht erst die Mühe geben muss Ihnen helfen zu wollen wen sie eh von dieser Platform keine Hilfe wollen.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2009)

ShadowAkumu schrieb:


> K tut mir leid das ich es nicht deutlich gerschrieben habe aber nochmal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre andererseits aber auch sehr engstirnig von ihrer Seite, wenn sie schreiben würden *"Dann helfen Sie uns, noch mehr Menschen für die Arbeit von SOS-Kinderdorf zu begeistern, (Computerspieler ausgenommen) [...]"*

Das könnten sie schlecht machen.


----------



## Wowneuling (3. August 2009)

ShadowAkumu schrieb:


> EDIT: Den wen sie ein Auswahl Krierium haben sollten sie Diese auch aufführen ! So das man sich dan nicht erst die Mühe geben muss Ihnen helfen zu wollen wen sie eh von dieser Platform keine Hilfe wollen.


Was dann wieder in 20-spaltigen Nutzungsbestimmungen endet, welche a) abschreckend und b) wenig seriös wirken. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie c) erst garnicht gelesen werden. Da ist die kurze Bitte _"Teilen Sie uns bitte kurz mit, wenn Sie einen Banner auf Ihrer Website veröffentlichen möchten" _ meiner Meinung nach schon wesentlich höflich und weniger abschreckend.


----------



## ShadowAkumu (3. August 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was dann wieder in 20-spaltigen Nutzungsbestimmungen endet, welche a) abschreckend und b) wenig seriös wirken. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie c) erst garnicht gelesen werden. Da ist die kurze Bitte _"Teilen Sie uns bitte kurz mit, wenn Sie einen Banner auf Ihrer Website veröffentlichen möchten" _ meiner Meinung nach schon wesentlich höflich und weniger abschreckend.


Dennoch sollten Sie dan ihren Text trozdem ändern. Da sie dan doch nicht Jede unterstüzung wollen! _"Teilen Sie uns bitte kurz mit, wenn Sie einen Banner auf Ihrer Website veröffentlichen möchten" _ bedeutet nur dass Sie ne information haben wollen wer diesen Banner benutzt, aber das weißt nicht unbedingt darauf hin das Sie auf Hilfe von "Gamern" (aus Kireg und Gewalt Scene und auch evtl ander Grp) nicht wollen.

Da kann man mir Jedes Argumente bringen aber da kann man nicht wieder sprechen. Es sei den man beruht wie viele (was auch ich sicherlich mache) hart ihren Standtpunkt + Meinung vertreten.

Und von meiner Seite aus hab ich nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das Geld doch in einen Spendenfond stecken, dessen Ziel es ist die Gesellschaftliche akzeptanz von Gamern zu erhöhen =) Alternativ kann man davon auch Bier kaufen, Bier ist immer gut.


mehr ist nicht zu sagen

naja ich hab denen zwar noch nie was gespendet aber jetzt werde ich auch in zukunft denen sicher nix spenden


----------



## dragon1 (3. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mehr ist nicht zu sagen
> 
> naja ich hab denen zwar noch nie was gespendet aber jetzt werde ich auch in zukunft denen sicher nix spenden


Typisch buffed-poster, sich nicht mit der sache beschaeftigen, aber den nassen hund spielen


----------



## Spectrales (4. August 2009)

SOS Kinderdorf ist so eine präsente Initiative.. Ich will gar nicht wissen, was die sowieso schon an Spenden bekommen



LordofDemons schrieb:


> mehr ist nicht zu sagen
> 
> naja ich hab denen zwar noch nie was gespendet aber jetzt werde ich auch in zukunft denen sicher nix spenden



Das find ich wiederrum bissl beknackt.. Nur weil kinderdorf was gegen "Killerspiele" hat lässt du Waisen "hungern"?
.. Ich widersprech mir selber ^^


----------



## -Therion- (4. August 2009)

Demnächst auch in Deutschland:

Umerziehungslager für Gamer

http://www.tz-online.de/nachrichten/welt/i...elt-431320.html


----------

